# Overweight Betta?



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think Ryu is bloated, I think he is overweight. Yuuki is getting there, too. their Bellies have been getting bigger. But I only give them 3 pellets a day with the occasional freeze-dried bloodworm. And they like to chase and munch the snail's Algae wafers.

Should I give them more exercise? I always make them jump for food. They have to jump up and grab it to eat it. 

I mean I don't mind chubby Bettas but i'm sure it can't be healthy.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Theyre fish, they do not get over weight like a human would.

Simply put, yes- theyre bloated. That's really the only thing they can be. They can be of large/stocky body, as some fish are, but they cannot be "over weight".

Having them jump is a bad habit (they may attempt to jump on their own) and doesnt provide exercise... again, theyre fish. Exercise would be living, swimming, all that- as per usual. Feed them less or fast them, and their stomachs will assuredly go down. Also, depending on your tank temp, bloating may occur. If a tank is too cold, their metabolism slows and should be fed less (though the heat issue needs to be addressed).


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh yes they can..... Many of mine are. But then again I feed them a lot and frequently. After a certain age over eating is bad for their health (I often forget because I want them to always be ready to breed).

But feeding 3 pellets a day.... I'd say they're not over weight but bloated. But I'm not sure what's causing the problem or how to cure them.


----------

